# Dejarose and Classic Coordinates



## SonRisa (Mar 29, 2006)

. . . swatches and product images are up on Legacy Collection gallery!


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 29, 2006)

OHHH, I can't wait to wear PINK.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting these!  FABULOUS!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 29, 2006)

ooooh....so excited for budding beauty...thanks for posting these Risa!


----------



## Isis (Mar 29, 2006)

You rock, thankyou so much! I'm really excited now, the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks so much Risa!  These are great!


----------



## DRINKAPLACEBO (Mar 29, 2006)

you're awesome.
id been refreshing my page hoping someone would post these


----------



## roxybc (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh damn!  Just when I thought I wasn't going to get anything from this collection, I think I need to get Smile, and possibly Fashionably Fushia.

Son_Risa:  How does Fashionaly Fushia compare with Heatherette? They look similar to me, but how about in person?


----------



## exodus (Mar 29, 2006)

Oooh I want Dejarose!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks so much for posting these!!

I'm so in love with Heartfelt Pink and Tipover *sigh* ...


----------



## dyeann (Mar 29, 2006)

oooh thanks son_risa! the pics have induced lemmings now ... btw, do you girls think heartfelt pink is close to pinkarat?


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 29, 2006)

gorgeous pics-i love pink!!


----------



## lola336 (Mar 29, 2006)

wow i am loving this collection way more than i thought....i cant wait to get these!  risa - you must be in complete heaven with all of these new pinks...u are the pink queen!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_wow i am loving this collection way more than i thought....i cant wait to get these!  risa - you must be in complete heaven with all of these new pinks...u are the pink queen!_

 
lol yep! Just finished painting my nails Duo-Pink and I'm wearing Fashionably Fuschia tomorrow!


----------



## 2_pink (Mar 29, 2006)

Oooooh i love it. And i looove pink =)


----------



## user2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank God we'll get that collection (Dejarose) in July so I can save up some money!

Otherwise I'd love to have:
* Budding Beauty e/s
* Heartfelt Pink Lipglass
* maybe Early Bloomer Lipglass


----------



## Joke (Mar 29, 2006)

Budding Beauty is more beautifull then I expected!


----------



## enka (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Thank God we'll get that collection (Dejarose) in July so I can save up some money!_

 
OMG, I'm really pissed! When will all the summer collections come out then? In November? 

I'd love to try the scent and I desperatly need some of the l/s!


----------



## princess (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh man Heartfelt Pink is so gonna be mine!!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 29, 2006)

Ooh i'm liking the lighter pink lip colours, thought the pinks were all going to be bright and unwearable (for me). Though i'll have to wait till i see them in person as i have much darker skin than Son so they may make my lips look washed out and too light.


----------



## talk2mesun (Mar 29, 2006)

oh goshhh thats hott. How does DejaRose lipglass compare to Pink Poodle lipglass?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 29, 2006)

OH MY!  Budding Beauty, Smile & Heartfelt Pink have my name all over them!  Thanks for posting Risa!!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Mar 29, 2006)

Duo-Pink & Budding Beauty-mine!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Risa!  Time for a haul!


----------



## REYNALD0C (Mar 29, 2006)

when do those come out?


----------



## sasse142 (Mar 29, 2006)

Risa you're the best!!!  Already made my list of what I want lol.  I'm not a bright pink lipstick wearer but fasionably fuschia is calling my name


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_........Son_Risa:  How does Fashionaly Fushia compare with Heatherette? They look similar to me, but how about in person?_

 
Oh, good question! Son Risa, gigiproductions or any other Heatherette owners, whats your opinion?  Heatherette looks like an amp cream to me (I don't have one) and the Fashionably Fuschia is a lustre, so I would imagine there is a diff colour payoff.  How far off is the colour?  Thanks!


----------



## marykelancey (Mar 29, 2006)

They are on the MAC website today (Wed). Dejarose and Coordinates


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Heartfelt Pink I Think I Am In Love!


----------



## mellimello (Mar 29, 2006)

And here I thought I wasn't going to want all that much from these collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor wallet!

I'm definitely getting:

Budding Beauty
Fashionably Fuchsia
Dejarose
Duo Pink
and maybe Heartfelt Pink


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Thank God we'll get that collection (Dejarose) in July so I can save up some money!_

 
what do you mean with july????!!!!!! I don't care for this collection but that means that probably all the others will be darn late too!


----------



## mymymai (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank goodness I have some items for B2M.  risa (or any who have seen/tested it), what do you think of Smile?  It looks really pale and frosty and I'm not sure houw it would work on NW20.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_when do those come out?_

 
They are on the website already, but at stores and counters tomorrow, 3/30.


----------



## JMKess (Mar 29, 2006)

I received a MAC email today and it was on the website already.
Personally, I'm not that impressed (I don't like pink around my eyes really).  The Dejarose lipglass is pretty, but I'm more excited for April and May and June collections.


----------



## hypergrl273 (Mar 29, 2006)

YAY! so excited


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks SonRisa!

I bought Heartfelt Pink and I'm so glad I did... it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 29, 2006)

Just when I thought I'd pass on this collection...=P  Thanks for posting, SonRisa!  At least I know for sure which ones I won't get.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mymymai* 
_risa (or any who have seen/tested it), what do you think of Smile?  It looks really pale and frosty and I'm not sure houw it would work on NW20._

 
I'm wondering the same thing, but I'm NC30...at the very least I'll be getting Heartfelt Pink.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Mar 29, 2006)

aww thats tommorow! haha im soo going to the mall.


----------



## Janice (Apr 15, 2006)

bump.


----------

